# 2.5hp outboard too heavy?



## pokerfien (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all,
Do you guys think a 2.5hp outboard motor weighing 12.5kg would be too heavy and unbalance the kayak too much if i mounted her on the rear right hand side of the kayak near my side instead of directly behind me?
Reason for wanting to do this is so it would be more comfortable to handle and access as the accelerator is on the face of the motor and not the handle itself and would be very awkward trying to turn around to decrease or increase speed whilst on the yak.
It would be mounted 30-60cm away from the rear to the right hand side near me.
Its a 2.5 seater yak so rear seat is close to the very rear.
Would love to know your opinion or exp in this matter guys.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Outboard on a Kayak? You mean a petrol job?
Would you need a boat license, boat rego, all the safety gear of a motorised craft?
Apart from that I could see a wet engine or severed limbs not far down the track?
The idea scares the crap out of me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

You may need to mount an outrigger or something to give piece of mind. I wouldn't give her to many revs as it will put a lot of preasure on every thing.


----------



## pokerfien (Mar 24, 2013)

OldDood said:


> Outboard on a Kayak? You mean a petrol job?
> Would you need a boat license, boat rego, all the safety gear of a motorised craft?
> Apart from that I could see a wet engine or severed limbs not far down the track?
> The idea scares the crap out of me.


Lol yes a petrol outboard marine motor meant for marine type activities on boats, the propeller is about as big as any electric engine is just a little more powerful, equivalent to 100lb thrust i have read and is powered by 2 stroke petrol instead of a 30kg battery that wont last you very long, 1 litre will last all day. As far as i know and been told you dont need a rego for anything under 5hp and safety gear only applies to any vessel when more than 100m from shore. As far as severed limbs i dont know seems a bit harsh from a plastic propeller but i guess anything is possible same as on electric. 
A wet engine? they are bound to get some splash back i guess but they are designed to work on boats where you are surrounded by water clearly so this is not a problem unless submerged and even then people report it being ok although you would need to change spark plug and get water out of cylinders and service to be safe.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Here's how one guy has done it.
He has another vid showing the setup.






Check out youtube - plenty of motorised kayaks there.


----------



## pokerfien (Mar 24, 2013)

nad97 said:


> You may need to mount an outrigger or something to give piece of mind. I wouldn't give her to many revs as it will put a lot of preasure on every thing.


Yeah i thought about outriggers and seen it done with outriggers was just hoping some one that has mounted on the side could tell me their thoughts on it and whether it would be ok or a definite no. I would definitely not rev it up high was thinking on using it at its lowest speed at all times, would have gone with less hp if i could have found it for a good price.


----------



## pokerfien (Mar 24, 2013)

pokerfien said:


> OldDood said:
> 
> 
> > Outboard on a Kayak? You mean a petrol job?
> ...


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

What motor is it? Unusual that the throttle isn't on the tiller.


----------



## pokerfien (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeffen said:


> Here's how one guy has done it.
> He has another vid showing the setup.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, seen those style setups but that is right at the back i can mount mine at the back without the need of outriggers but it just makes it difficult to steer specially to reverse as with most small hp outboards you have to turn it 180 to reverse, they have no reverse gear sort of speak. That is why i was hoping ot mount it at the rear right hand side so its kind of next to me instead of behind. Hope some one can shed light on this. its a 2.5hp Mariner 1999


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

have you thought about converting a whiper snipper into an outbourd motor you will use less petrol . :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

pokerfien said:


> . I would definitely not rev it up high was thinking on using it at its lowest speed at all times,


Just use a prop that doesn't grab as much water and revs will not be an issue, it's very easy to re-pitch the prop.



pokerfien said:


> makes it difficult to steer specially to reverse as with most small hp outboards you have to turn it 180 to reverse, they have no reverse gear sort of speak.


Put the engine in neutral and use you paddle to spin the yak within its own length easily, very few have reverse in normal use.


----------



## pokerfien (Mar 24, 2013)

Actually i did think about using a wipper snipper  
Revs wont be a problem i just put speed on low and cruise easy adjustable from low all the way to high.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh No! You sound determined. First it was Stink Boats and now its a Stink Yak. :lol: 
How about duel 2.5HP engines or perhaps souped up 2.5HP engines?
Is there a speed record for motorised Yaks? Cmon, you know you want to go faster.
Can you fit a jet pump to the engine instead of a prop. That would be awseome in shallow water.
Best of luck and make sure you catch all the action on video for us. :lol: 
Mark.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

I run/ran a 2.5hp on a Coleman Ramx Canoe. I have not taken it out for about 7 years. (probably should service it)

It is mounted right on the bow on a custom made mount.

When using it by myself the nose of the canoe would sit out of the water. The first time I first used it a gust of wind spun the canoe 90 degrees in the blink of an eye.

There is some serious power in one of those motors. I recon it is twice as fast a the min cota I usually use on the canoe now. You could really feel it pull the canoe when turning.

I think mounting it on the side of the yak would cause serious balance issues without an outrigger.

Good luck if you go down that path.

cheers,

S


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I used to use a 2.5 on a 12 foot tinnie and it got it up on the plane and motoring pretty well. From my experience on a heavier boat I would echo the safety warnings from other respondants...

cheers

John


----------



## pokerfien (Mar 24, 2013)

OldDood said:


> Oh No! You sound determined. First it was Stink Boats and now its a Stink Yak. :lol:
> How about duel 2.5HP engines or perhaps souped up 2.5HP engines?
> Is there a speed record for motorised Yaks? Cmon, you know you want to go faster.
> Can you fit a jet pump to the engine instead of a prop. That would be awseome in shallow water.
> ...


 Come on old dood, what seems to be the problem?? i dont want to go faster and i would have been happier with a smaller motor i paid $300 for this one so i was happy, endless run time light weight opposed to 30kg plus, takes less room on my boat its cheaper to buy dont need battery charger and batter many many pros only neg being noise which doestn bother me. read this thread in which i explain my reason viewtopic.php?f=3&t=60537


----------



## pokerfien (Mar 24, 2013)

many people choose and have this type of setup countless others infact i was just after a little help and ofcourse i will listen to people that know their stuff thats why i am here. So far sounds like i should mount at back.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

pokerfien said:


> Revs wont be a problem i just put speed on low and cruise easy adjustable from low all the way to high


Have to disagree re your view on low revs.
Running on low speeds for long periods will create problems, whereas with more revs the motor is happy, and that can only be achieved with a flat prop.
Owned and used a 2hp 2stroke on an 8' dinghy for a couple of years and it could get up on the plane, so on a yak/ canoe you could never go above fast idle maximum in present form without you swimming frequently as you get dumped.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

john316 said:


> I used to use a 2.5 on a 12 foot tinnie and it got it up on the plane and motoring pretty well. From my experience on a heavier boat I would echo the safety warnings from other respondants...
> 
> cheers
> 
> John


Yep, I have a 2.5hp Mercury and it will push a 12 punt with myself a d kids along pretty bloody well, would hate to think of what that power and torque would do to a kayak.

.....but then again, if ts been done before and you're not going to use full power...


----------



## pokerfien (Mar 24, 2013)

interesting, i have seen youtube videos of people using 3hp with out a problem at full throttle with only one person on board and countles others on 2.5hp motors, i will be using it with 2 people, dont know if that makes a difference, i have a feeling it will be fine with a person at front and me at the back on low speeds, reving only now and then to keep it healthy as you mentioned is supposeably neccesary. 
But in all truth i am considering a 1.2hp outboard since every one so far is being fairly negative about it. Well still open to some posative feed back if there is there is any to be had here. I will test it soon and let you all know how it goes any way. Sadly it wont be for a while as my gf is expecting in the next 2 weeks so prob be a few months untill i get back out there.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I haven't watched any videos and obviously this has been done before. Maybe one thing to check out is what happens if you accidently gun it with the motor turned sharply, will the prop turned sideways want to tip the kayak over? Not sure if I've explained my ald but try visualise how far below the hull the thrust is being applied and how much resistance to tipping the width of the kayak will have....might be ok, just a thought.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I reckon it would FLY!!!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

- is that a wavewank?


----------



## CET (Dec 19, 2012)

I recommend mounting on the rear. I installed an outboard on the trapeze of a surf cat. As the turning action of an outboard requires pushing the rear end around, because it wasn't at the end it turned the cat sideways instead of steering around the corner.

From this although I never got around to try it, if you mounted the motor so it doesn't turn and used a rudder you may not have that problem.

If your in WA you will need a fishing licence as soon as you power your yak.

An outrigger will be required otherwisw you will be lopsided and go around in circles.

Have fun

Pete


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

pokerfien said:


> OldDood said:
> 
> 
> > Oh No! You sound determined. First it was Stink Boats and now its a Stink Yak. :lol:
> ...


Sorry mate sounds like lots of fun, but not sure why you would not buy a tinnie if you wanted a motorised craft?
I am probably overly cautious because I am getting on a bit, (Thats probably how I got to live as long as I have :lol: ) and I am also an Engineer/Tradesman, we are notorious for taking minimal risks.
I am a firm believer in "Shit Happens" and I do not like to tempt fate as fate has often bitten me on the arse.
By all means give it a go but please be careful as it sounds horribly dangerous to me.


----------



## CET (Dec 19, 2012)

OldDood
I'm an engineer/tradesman too, and I take risks all the time.
Only last night I took an icecream out of the fridge without my wife knowing and I took a shower without wearing a PFD, I live on the edge man!

Showering without a PFD is difficult because there is no pocket for the soap.

Pete


----------



## pokerfien (Mar 24, 2013)

Barrabundy said:


> I haven't watched any videos and obviously this has been done before. Maybe one thing to check out is what happens if you accidently gun it with the motor turned sharply, will the prop turned sideways want to tip the kayak over? Not sure if I've explained my ald but try visualise how far below the hull the thrust is being applied and how much resistance to tipping the width of the kayak will have....might be ok, just a thought.


Oh for sure, agree with you 100% if motor was turned sharply and gunned it at max it would throw me off or tip atleast i think it would i dont rerally know but i dont think you understand, it would be impossible to accidintly gun it as the accelerateor is a tab style lever on the motor head that you pull up or down depending on speed then just leave it there as you cruise its not on the handle or a motor bike style acceleration. With all that being said i do agree and would love a smaller motor i just got a really good deal on this and couldnt afford another and as i seen so many videos of people using these and bigger on single kayaks at full throttle i figured hey 2.5hp on a 2 .5 person kayak with two people on it at all times with minimal speed should be just fine. But i do understand, I was just trying to get insight on mounting from back side instead of directly on back. 
I wasn't really after every ones personal opinion that wasnt directed at answering my question and thats not directed at you at all just to every one in general. 
Having said that i do apreciate every ones opinion posative or not and i will be careful and as i said considering a 1.2hp now because of your comments but i will try it first for myself and see if you are all correct before buying another motor my intentions where always to be careful take it easy and go slow with out trying to reach full speed simply asked if any one had mounted it on the side to know if it worked or if it wouldn't work and needed and had to be only mounted off onto the side. I beleive i will mount off the very rear. I do not expect any problems going easy at lowest speed at all but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## pokerfien (Mar 24, 2013)

CET said:


> I recommend mounting on the rear. I installed an outboard on the trapeze of a surf cat. As the turning action of an outboard requires pushing the rear end around, because it wasn't at the end it turned the cat sideways instead of steering around the corner.
> 
> From this although I never got around to try it, if you mounted the motor so it doesn't turn and used a rudder you may not have that problem.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Pete, really appreciate your reply.
I bought my fishing licence in the morning on the very first day i took my kayak out  valid for 1yr, if im still in love with kayaking and fishing by the end of that year i will purchase a 3 year licence. Keen to try some new lures i just bought.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

CET said:


> OldDood
> I'm an engineer/tradesman too, and I take risks all the time.
> Only last night I took an icecream out of the fridge without my wife knowing and I took a shower without wearing a PFD, I live on the edge man!
> 
> ...


You are a crazy man Pete! Hell I might try the ice-cream thing one day, if I have 2 only light beers first to build up courage. :lol: 
As for using untethered soap and participating in water sports without a PFD, thats just down right suicidal.
I always shower with an EPIRB and a soap on a rope (No tears type of course) just in case.
You keep up the good work Pete, sounds like you are a trail blazer for the rest of us engineering types. :lol: 
Mark.


----------



## pokerfien (Mar 24, 2013)

OldDood said:


> CET said:
> 
> 
> > OldDood
> ...


LOL can never be too safe.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Way back in 2007 Knot-too-fast was pushing his Cobra Fish n Dive along with a 2hp 4 stroke Honda - lots of description of his setup, the problems he faced, and pics here:
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=9011&p=96685#p96589

I have seen his setup and mount but never saw it underway - by all accounts it absolutely flew..........


----------



## pokerfien (Mar 24, 2013)

Squidder said:


> Way back in 2007 Knot-too-fast was pushing his Cobra Fish n Dive along with a 2hp 4 stroke Honda - lots of description of his setup, the problems he faced, and pics here:
> viewtopic.php?f=12&t=9011&p=96685#p96589
> 
> I have seen his setup and mount but never saw it underway - by all accounts it absolutely flew..........


Oh wow he mounted it on the side and with no outriggers, nice one. Thanks buddy, i am actually in the process of building me some outriggers now just got back from hardware shop with some PVC and waiting on boat fenders to arrive from ebay


----------

